# Russians and Hermann’s Together?



## Grace-Sophia (Sep 14, 2022)

Can Russian and Hermann’s tortoises be around each other when out of their enclosure? I love to take my babies for walks but am curious as to if both testudo species can be in the same area?


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Can Russian and Hermann’s tortoises be around each other when out of their enclosure? I love to take my babies for walks but am curious as to if both testudo species can be in the same area?


No. Species should never be mixed, and should never have any contact or share the same area.


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2022)

Many many threads about not mixing species and keeping in pairs.


----------

